#ubuntu-tam 2011-09-07
<padhu> வணக்கம் நண்பா......
#ubuntu-tam 2012-09-08
<jokerdino> hey amachu
<amachu> hi
<jokerdino> how are you doing?
<amachu> doing good & u?
<jokerdino> Yes, Doing fine too :)
<jokerdino> I am going off for lunch. Talk to you later :)
<amachu> ok
#ubuntu-tam 2013-09-08
<thangamaniarun> வணக்கம்
<thangamaniarun> ஆமாச்சு நாம ரொம்ப காலமா கூட்டம் நடத்தவே இல்லை
<thangamaniarun> என்ன காரணம் ?
<thangamaniarun> இப்படி இருந்தா எப்படி?
<thangamaniarun> நான் குனோம் கேபசூ பயர்பாக்ஸ் லிப்ராஆபிஸ் போன்ற முக்கிய திட்டங்களில் முனைப்பாக செயல்பட உள்ளேன்
